# Esperienza con Project Utopia e kde 3.4

## alexzndr

Ora non so se sto scoprendo l'acqua calda oppure...ma dato che male non fa, vi racconto la mia esperienza con project utopia e kde, magari potrebbe dare qualche spunto! Per chi volesse qualche info in piu' sull'argomento: 

http://kerneltrap.org/node/3450?PHPSESSID=8d7bc991cc783e7762ff81679469c045

http://www.iglu-cat.net/~fitxerspublics/xerrada_project_utopia_avb.pdf

Premetto che questo post non ha la presunzione di essere un tutorial, dato che ancora non ho abbastanza esperienza in merito, quindi vi diro' soltanto i passaggi che ho eseguito  e chiaramente gli ottimi risultati ottenuti!

ingredienti necessari:

1) udev

Se state utilizzando devfs e volete passare a udev, seguite questa guida:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

2) hotplug

Istalliamolo e aggiungiamolo al runlevel di default in modo da essere avviato in automatico

```
# emerge hotplug

# rc-update add hotplug default
```

3) dbus

```
# emerge dbus
```

4) hal

```
# emerge hal
```

5) kde 3.4

Come sapete, ancora non e' stabile in portage, quindi le cose da fare sono 2; o aspettate che lo diventi  :Wink: , oppure

seguendo questo tip la smascherate e l'installate https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-296243-highlight-smascherare+kde.html

Bene, a questo punto dopo aver avviato sia dbus che hal (/etc/init.d/nomeservizio start) , ho collegato la mia macchinetta fotografica digitale e ho notato che in media:/ era comparso il dispositivo; stessa cosa inserendo un cd!! Staccando la macchinetta o estraendo il cd, il relativo collegamento scompare, chiaramente tutto in automatico!! Simpatico, no?

Ciao ciao

Special thanks to felipe  :Wink: 

----------

## Sparker

Ho provato il tutto, con kde3.4_rc1 e devo confessare di non essere rimasto particolarmente colpito

Con le pendrive-usb é comodissimo, non c'e' che dire: inserisco la penna, crea il device, crea il mount point, crea l'icona sul desktop e cliccando la monta automaticamente.

Con i cd non ho avuto lo stesso risultato positivo, mi spara fuori qualche errore, anche se poi lo monta comunque.

(e l'icona del cd e' perennemente presente)

Soprattutto mi pare che in KDE manchi la possibilitá di inserire un dvd e farlo partire in automatico ed un tool per configurare il tutto, come invece avviene con gnome e gnome-volume-manager, e su questo punto mi piacerebbe essere smentito  :Very Happy: 

Comunque é di sicuro un buon passo avanti!

----------

## alexzndr

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Soprattutto mi pare che in KDE manchi la possibilitá di inserire un dvd e farlo partire in automatico ed un tool per configurare il tutto, come invece avviene con gnome e gnome-volume-manager, e su questo punto mi piacerebbe essere smentito 
> 
> 

 

Mi dispiace ma per quanto ne so io, non ti posso smentire  :Smile: . Ancora mi sa che mancano cose del genere su kde

A questo punto vorrei essere smentito anche io!

ciao ciao

----------

## n3m0

KDE Volume Manager sotto sviluppo.

Disponibile solo codice CVS: http://webcvs.kde.org/kdenonbeta/kvm/

Mai provato, non assicuro nulla.

EDIT: direi che un'altra cosa che manca a KDE (inspiegabilmente, visto la miriade di roba che c'è dentro) è un tool per la conf di rete. Si fa sempre prima con ifconfig, ma se il suo obiettivo è di essere un DM coi controcazzi, direi che è una grave lacuna.

----------

## X-Drum

 *alexzndr wrote:*   

> [cut] Simpatico, no?

 

molto! promette davvero bene

----------

## iDreamer

si si è una figata il progetto utopia..

anche se su gnome funziona molto ma molto meglio..

cmq avevo già scritto un howto sul forum una bella ricerca e lo trovate.. bene o male dice le stesse cose quindi se avete problemi magari e meglio fare un unico howto..

----------

## Cerberos86

Utopia funziona solo con KDE o Gnome? Per chi usa invece WM come Fluxbox et simila non c'è niente?

Thanks

----------

## n3m0

 *Cerberos86 wrote:*   

> Utopia funziona solo con KDE o Gnome? Per chi usa invece WM come Fluxbox et simila non c'è niente?
> 
> Thanks

 

Io ancora ora uso quanto ai punti da 1 a 4 descritti nel primo post di questo topic e poi come volume-manager, uso ivman.

Ivman è un volume-manager indipendente da qualsiasi DM/WM, e si configura tramite file XML.

```
*  sys-apps/ivman

      Latest version available: 0.5_pre2

      Latest version installed: 0.5_pre2

      Size of downloaded files: 228 kB

      Homepage:    http://ivman.sf.net

      Description: Daemon to mount/unmount devices, based on info from HAL

      License:     QPL
```

----------

## Onip

anche io uso ivman e ne sono proprio contento (sto su fluxbox). Ho anche fatto un paio di semplici scrippettini che mi fanno apparire le icone sul desktop (idesk) ogni volta che collego qualcosa (pendrive, fotocamera, cd-dati...). Quando ho un po' di tempo (dannate lezioni) ci volevo aggiungere anche le varie icone per k3b, xmms (x i cd-audio) e totem (x i dvd). di positivo c'è che è praticamente funzionato appena dopo l' "emersione"

----------

## alexzndr

 *iDreamer wrote:*   

> si si è una figata il progetto utopia..
> 
> anche se su gnome funziona molto ma molto meglio..
> 
> cmq avevo già scritto un howto sul forum una bella ricerca e lo trovate.. bene o male dice le stesse cose quindi se avete problemi magari e meglio fare un unico howto..

 

L'ho letto il tuo howto ed e' fatto proprio bene!

Questo post fondamentalmente l'ho scritto per allargare l'esperienza anche a kde, considerando anche il fatto

che l'uscita della 3.4.0 e' ormai vicinissima! (Wednesday March 16th, 2005: Targeted Release date)  :Wink: 

Effettivamente si potrebbe fare un howto generale su Project Utopia (chiaramente partendo dal tuo  :Smile: ) in cui si parla di gnome, kde, etc etc

----------

## n3m0

 *alexzndr wrote:*   

> considerando anche il fatto che l'uscita della 3.4.0 e' ormai vicinissima! (Wednesday March 16th, 2005: Targeted Release date)  

 

In portage già c'è una parte della 3.4 stabile. Immagino che quelli di KDE aspettino di completare prima di annunciare, per questo non c'è segnalato nulla sul sito uffciale.

```

libertad tmp # emerge -uDp world | grep kde

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/arts-3.4.0 [3.4.0_rc1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0 [3.4.0_rc1-r1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdebase-3.4.0 [3.4.0_rc1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.0 [3.4.0_rc1]

[ebuild     U ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.0 [3.4.0_beta2]
```

----------

## alexzndr

 *Quote:*   

> In portage già c'è una parte della 3.4 stabile. Immagino che quelli di KDE aspettino di completare prima di annunciare, per questo non c'è segnalato nulla sul sito uffciale.
> 
> ```
> 
> libertad tmp # emerge -uDp world | grep kde
> ...

 

Si gli ebuil sono gia' tutti pronti, ma ancora non ci sono i tarball nei vari mirror

----------

## Thundah

Comunque basta scaricare i file da ftp://ftp.pl.debian.org/PLD/software/kde/ e metterli in /usr/portage/distfiles. Il sito era gia stato postato in un altro post!

By Mauro

----------

## GaugeTheory

Ho installato ivman con tutte le dipendenze, e ho avviato correttamente dbus, hald (il daemon di hal) e ivman. Ho una fotocamera usb, ma dove la monta quando l'attacco? Come faccio a sapere il percorso del mount point?

P.S: ho fluxbox.

Grazie !!  :Smile: 

----------

## GaugeTheory

Problema più grave a monte:

ivman vuole udev come dipendenza, e questo mi creau un bel segmentation fault all'avvio di Xorg...

----------

## Cazzantonio

@GaugeTheory

Se hai fluxbox perché non apri un nuovo topic (o ne cerchi uno vecchio su ivman... meglio  :Wink:  )

questo topic mi pare parli di kde  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

ma come ho fatto a perdermi sta cosa? Accidenti e' utilissimo e funziona alla grande. Lunico problema che ho avuto e' con swig 1.3.21 sul mio amd64, smascherata la 1.3.24 (hard masked) e' andato su  :Very Happy: 

----------

